# Monitor LG L226 WTQ-WF



## Thorsten (2. September 2007)

Tach,

ich möchte mir kommende Woche einen neuen Monitor zulegen, den LG L226 WTQ-WF. Das is' ein 22 Zoller mit VGA und DVI-Anschlüssen. Nun überlege ich, ob ich mir vielleicht ein Monitor mit zusätzlichen HDMI-Anschluß besorge. Sinn macht doch HDMI nur, falls ich einen DVD-Player anschließen möchte, oder? Was ist, wenn ich 'ne Grafikkarte mit HDMI-Anschluß einbaue und die mit einen kompatiblen Monitor (HDMI) anschließe. Hab' ich dadurch ein noch schärferes Bild als mit DVI-Anschluss?
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen könnte.
Danke!

Thorsten


----------

